# duracoated savage just finished pics



## killitgrillit (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's some pics of one I just finished  up


----------



## olchevy (Sep 5, 2010)

Man that looks good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 5, 2010)

How did you get that pattern with the black?


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 5, 2010)

I did this for a friend that lives on the georgia coast and deals with the salt air. The stock and barreled action are done in a wilderness mirage tan, the bolt and rings done in HK black.
 The stock was then down with a webbing paint and then a duracoat matte clear sprayed over the entire stock to seal it.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 5, 2010)

Hope he don't lay it down, may not ever find it!!


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 5, 2010)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Hope he don't lay it down, may not ever find it!!


That's why my guns are orange!

it looks good!
I'm in that salt and I'm doing otay....but did ruin a nice shot gun marsh hen hunting by leaving it in the case too long.

cw


----------



## kaotiktribe (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## SiRed94 (Sep 7, 2010)

That finish looks sweet man.  Kind of reminds me of a Carolina Skiff boat.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 7, 2010)

thats SWEET


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks Good.


----------



## Dub (Sep 16, 2010)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Hope he don't lay it down, may not ever find it!!



I was thinking the same exact thing.


Gun looks very nice.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------

